# CLOMID 2WW'ERS.................



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

BLANCHE 27TH OCTOBER  

VIKSTER 28TH OCTOBER  

HUMPH 29TH OCTOBER  

BENDYBIRD 2ND NOVEMBER  

WITCHIE POO CAT 2ND NOVEMBER  

LUCYE2712 3RD NOVEMBER  

MIZZLNIK 7TH NOVEMBER  

ELLIE RYAN 7TH NOVEMBER  

SUEPOO 8TH NOVEMBER   

NATALIEB 11TH NOVEMBER  

DEBBYCUK 12TH NOVEMBER  


DOODLE 12TH NOVEMBER   

MINTBALL 13TH NOVEMBER  

B3NDY 14TH NOVEMBER  

TWIGGY3 16TH NOVEMBER  

DRE 16TH NOVEMBER  

TRACEYB 16TH NOVEMBER  

FLOWERPOT 28TH NOVEMBER  

   ​


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello Olive,
Please can you add me to the list ...due to test 1st November
Thanks 

Vickilouxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Me too - guessing I'm due about 12th October (though given the last couple of months might be earlier...)
Thanks
Deb


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

debs take it you meant November not October!!  or are you meaning october 2006


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

think Ill test around 25/26 Oct

DRe
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Olive(Suzie) said:


> debs take it you meant November not October!!  or are you meaning october 2006


oops - told you I was struggling for brain cells! 
The rate we are going it might as well be 2006.

Thanks
Deb


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Please can I join in too, I am on my first go at Clomid and due to test this weekend, 23rd October.  Have been quite calm so far but beginning to get a bit stressed out now!    thanks a lot. I am a bit rubbish at posting on here as don't get on-line enough, but I think its a fab site!
Daisy x x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Can you add me please - due to test 26/10/05 (seems like ages away!)

Good luck everyone else


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im due to test the 2nd of november, please can you add me!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi,
I'm due 27th October, Please add me to your list, had a clomid free month
but you never know!
Blanche.....


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi

Can you add me to the list. Testing 24th October.

0604

Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

We're almost testing buddies Dre, Blanche & 0604  

How are you all feeling?  I'm not hopeful, I'm in the most awful mood today, I know I'm being a complete and utter woman to everyone, but can't seem to stop myself  

I never really used to get PMT much, so all this is a bit of a shock to me (and even more of a shock to DP and the kids.....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated 

good to see so many of us   

xx


----------



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi everyone
im on my first month of clomid,and im due to test 7th november or so i think.
  Could you plz add me to your list.

            Good Luck To everyone we deserve it

                    Hugs and xxxxxx Ellie X


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ellie

Looks like we're cycle buddies as I'm due to test on 7 November....I'm on cd11 now (on 5th cycle clomid to "boost").

My stepdads birthday is 8 November so I'm hoping that I'm able to give him a lovely birthday present 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to all you fabulous clomid chicks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well girls, i'm now into the 2nd week of the 2ww.  Tell you what this buying a new car and booking a Carribean holiday for april next year certainly makes the process a little easier      

good luck everyone, one of us HAS to have a   this month, otherwise its so unfair


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Im on CD20 today - another 10 days to go for me.  It seems to be dragging on so much at the moment.  I just want the time to fly by!!!!

Oh - by the way - normally my bbt is 36.6 once I have ovulated.  I checekd my bbt today and it was 37 C.

Does this mean anything special??

Hope all of you girls are doing well.

tweets xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi girls

CD28 for me today - no twinges whatsoever - not getting hopes it - just doesnt feel like 'my month', last cycle was 33 days and the 4 before that were 28 days - so who knows - butlike I said not feeling positive at all - not even analyzing things like I normally do  

Tweetie - cant help with temps - ive never done them - although they took my temp at the hospital on friday and it was 36.4 - but like I said I dont know if thisis high/low or what!!

Hi Flower - how are you today  

DRE
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Tweets

I've replied to you on the ask a nurse forum...I too had high temps after ovulation (released 2 eggs each cycle)...mine could range from 36.79 - 37.19 & they stayed elevated until day after AF arrived when they dropped back down. If you're pg then your temps would remain elevated too....temps can fluctuate month to month, especially when on clomid.

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care 
Natasha


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks for your messages Natasha.  All I can do is wait then - how frustrating.

Take care

Tweets xx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi Olive,

I'm new, can you add me to the list please, due to test on 31st Oct.

Thanks
Dee


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Dee,

  welcome to the clomid boards!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated , have added everyone!! 

   ​


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you take me off please - AF just arrived (CD2  

Good luck to everyone else  

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Dre I am so sorry    when will she get the hint and bugger off  

hope you are ok? looks like you are back to a 28 day cycle?  xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks Flower

I know she just wont get the message will she?  I sort of knew this wouldnt be my month - the twinges/pains have only now started after she has arrived - thats strange for me

Yep back to 28 day cycle - so I did get the BMs in on the right times - but obviously didnt work

Oh well better get that prescription into the chemist tonight then ( i was holding off in just in case)!!

Im ok though
   for everyone else

DRE
xx


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say poor you and I hope you are feeling OK. That nasty   is a real meanie.  Good luck for the next go!
Daisy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Dre hunny...just wanted to send you some   
The evil  has been way too busy these past few weeks...why can't she just b**ger off & leave us alone...  
Thinking of you...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Oh DRE- what a nasty old cow that AF is... sems to be picking on us Clomid girls lately.

Olive- could you add me to the list- will test around 29th October. Not hopeful again!

Anyone cycling with me this month? Sorry Minx- looks like I am slightly adrift of you now after that very short cycle last month.

Come on... we need some BFP's this month! Its about time our luck changed if you ask me.

Thinking of you all.

Love

Humph


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi, Please take me off again -  I couldn't wait until tommorrow, I tested today with one of those super sensitive ones -   I'm afraid.  
I am so disappointed  , I was almost sure this was the month, just gotta wait for the evil one to come along now.  
Seems like I have stared at a lot of negative little sticks now and sometimes its just all too much.  I thought I'd get pg quicker after my horrible miscarriage (and so many people told me that too), but it just won't happen.  Sorry ladies, had to have a moan. 
Daisy  

PS here's hoping that the   will leave the rest of you lovely ladies alone!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Please add me to the list, Im due to test on 2nd November -  

Thanks!

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi 

Please can you add me to the list?

I am due to test 8th November (which is also my birthday - so heres hoping for the best pressie ever!)

This is my last (12th) clomid cycle before I start injections so I have everything crossed!

Good luck to all of you also.

Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Please can you put me on the list for the 7th November.  This is my 2nd month of Clomid and I didn't get a chance to test last month cos AF arrived with a vengeance!  
Fingers Crossed for everyone and loads of luck and babydust
Love
Chris xxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Roll on test date!!!!  2 Nov

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2 or 3 days to go for me, having twinges and feeling totally dispondant. Ah well. I think its just after 8 months on clomid I can't imagine it working.

Good luck to all still testing   xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Flowerpot it aint over til the fat lady sings! and im not singing!!  xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Flower...thinking of you    

I'm now in the dreaded 2ww....

Good luck to everyone  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

one or two days to go. thankfully my progesterone result says i ovulated which is something  

 everyone in the   xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you flowerpot


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fingers crossed Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls  

don't the smilies look funny on an orange background!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you flower!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well thats me done for this month   AF is well and truely here. Afetr messing with me for 4 days she has decided to stay. The cow!! So good luck to everyone else on thier   lets have some good news

Love belly ache Sal x

ps You go Flower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck to all of you testing in the next couple of days 
stay possitive    

Why am i the only yellow name on the 2ww list? or does everyone see there own name in yellow? or do you all know something that i dont know?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie

on the list the names are all different colours but the orange has made some look the same !! so its ok you arent the only yellow one for a reason  

xx


----------



## clairabeth (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi, please add me to the list, I'm due to test on November 8th.

Good luck everybody


----------



## Mrs Butterfly (Sep 23, 2005)

Could you add me in!!? I'm due to test on the 5th November - let's hope its one to remember!!

xx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish all those testing     for this month.

Sorry have not been very supportive over last few weeks, all been a bit odd since m/c 6 weeks ago, still not sign of AF....old 
b!tch never comes when you want her....have all the symptoms including horrendous PMT....poor DH, having another lap on 9th November so hopefully she'll appear before then.

N.x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls  

hope everyone on the   is holding up ok.    Hugs to those whose AF has come  


Casper - nice to see you around    I hope   puts in appearance so you can get on with things.  Why does she never come when you want her to  

Natalie - hello yellow you!!  

Well AF due today/tomorrow. last month CD 31 (today) but some months CD 32.  No AF pains but just feel a bit strange down below if that makes any sense whatsoever!   Usually have heavy legs which I don't have.  Feeling very unpositive, the most unpositive I have felt. You know some months you think "this is the one" but its not. ah well!!  Will keep you posted.

love and babydust


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Casper, nice to see you again, praying for your AF to come hun! 
FLOWER< TRY AND STAY POSITIVE IT ALL SOUNDS GOOD TO ME>XX

Love YELLOW NAT


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower...I'm sending you loads of positive vibes from London

                  

Thinking of you...
Take care
Natasha

and good luck to everyone else in the 2ww


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well...I guess I'm kind of on 2ww, but you know me girls never know where I'm up!! It's CD24 and last 2 cycles have been 18 and 22 days. No Clomid since August, HSG 2 weeks ago, I suppose I could have got lucky but hardly seems likely! 

Olive...could you put me down for Nov 2nd. Might test then if b****face hasn't shown up by then.

We've got a few November birthdays coming up.......Sue on 8th, Nat on 10th, Me on 18th...Anyone else? I know its Kelly's on 31st Oct too. Lots of stinging Scorpians on Clomid - heaven help our DH's!!

Love ya
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

You never know Kerry -   miracles can happen!

I don't know whether to ever bother on here as cycles have been know to be 36 - 55 days will Clomid change that do you know?

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would say yes it will. Mine were anything from 18 to 60+ days pre clomid. Longest has been 48 I think, shortest was 23. Chin up honey  . I'm sure it will work.

xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Sarah - my first Clomid cycle was 30 days - normally up to 37 and I have had a couple this year 50+
Hopefully Clomid should shorten them for you.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Kerry & Sweet Pea

Have a nice evening - I am just cooking my tea then EE!

Sarah


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello all,

Not long now until test date but it seems like a life time away.  Feeling really negative today, haven't been feeling anything different -only AF pains since the beginning of the week but clomid does odd things?!

My boobs aren't sore-only sore when i have prodded them so many times to see if they are !!

Hope so much that it is this month, i know we all say that every month but i REALLYwant it this month, getting fed up with the negatives all the time.

Some luck has to come the clomid ladies ways!!  ^no AF2^   

Bendybird.x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great picture Kerry you look really lovely


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning 2ww'ers!

how is everyone?

Right girls, CD32 today, AF due today at the latest and she still isn't here.  I have no AF pains but feel unwell I actually got back in bed this morning to ring in sick but a cup of tea and wheat bag on belly for 20 mins or so did the trick so I've come in.  tmi   not got pains but a feeling like upset stomach, firstly felt like I couldnt "go", then I went and tummy upset.      AF normally comes mid-morning so will report back in a bit xxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck flowerpot  

I'm out of it for this month - despite a +ve OPK result and a temperature surge I didn't ovulate (progesterone level was only 20) and AF arrived on Wednesday so it was back on the evil pills for me yesterday.

Good luck everyone else


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Natalie. Going to update picture soon as am now Brunette and have a fringe!

Flower....  honey

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Loubie  

I've just been to loo for about the 8th time already on knicker watch! x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

GO FLOWER!!!!
I really hope its your turn hun    

Loubie 
im so sorry it wasnt your turn this month.
keep going sweetie you will get there soon i can feel it in my waters 

Kerry
i need a new photo to cos i had a clomid haircut last month and you lot havent seen it yet, but it took me 3 days to put the last one on and i cant remember how i did it now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Luobie...Sorry hunny  . Chin up  

Natalie...It took me ages yesterday, once i remembered tho it was easy. What on earth is a "Clomid Haircut"!!!

Flower.... 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls looks like a show on wiping, looks like  got me.  Not suprised really as I've lost faith in Clomid as you know and one good thing is that I'll be ok to fly now for our holiday in May. thanks for your support as always xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

oh Flower im so sorry,
im actually really gutted for you


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Kerry 
dont go to the hairdressers while on Clomid they should put that on the pack!
I ended up having a bob from really long hair, i only went in for a trim!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Loubie...sorry the evil  b!tch got you  

Flower...So so sorry hun...can't believe she can be busy again this month...you'd think she be preoccupied with haloween    

KerryB...I love the party photos !!  

Hello to everyone else...and good luck   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie...Oops! You nutter!

Natasha...Thank you! Going to try and find a few more, they make me laugh!

Flower...Sorry babes.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Well I've had a non-clomid hair cut this month (i.e. month off ttc so decided to go for it and dye my hair!) I'm now  lovely deep mahogany/red colour as opposed to my normal brown).
Feeling a little better for having this month off, and haven't felt pressured into bms which has been good (though still did today - just in case  ) Not missing the side effects at all!

Hopefully we will be moving to ivf in January so I'm tempted to give up on these damn  pills. 

Sorry to hear of so many bfns - Why isn't the witch off scaring little kids?

 to all

Debs


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

hi can u put me down for Nov 14th to test please? had my scan and hcg jab today - now it's  ... .... 


fingers crossed it's third time lucky


S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi gang,
im now on the 2ww testing the day after my birthday, 11th november.
DH motility was a bit lower after BMS last night but it was still 89% which nurse said he should be VERY pleased with, he isnt! and whent on to tell her its normally 98% but i had raped him last night 
Anyway, if it works this month im putting it down to last nights Rumpy as the nurse that did IUI didnt seem very confident(she tryed to insert speculum with out lube! )
All a bit worrying and it was a bit more painful than usual, i did forget to drink water b4 though so that might be why.
I was naughty too and had half a lager in the pub (medicinal) while we were waiting for sperm washing!
So if it works this month we are also going to call her "STELLA"   
Any way all is good, heres to a quick 2ww, please god!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG Natalie - did he really say that?    

As for the unlubed speculum - OUCH!     

Fingers crossed for the 11th!!

Veronica


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

He thinks he is very funny 

going out tonight round friend for a girls night in, finding it really hard to stay off the vino, is everyone else being good? 
is it just me that likes a couple of glasses in the evening?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

at "Stella"...actually I quite like the name (my middle name means star but it's not stella !!)

Sorry the treatment hurt...she should've used preseed 

what is your man like...they're never happy are they...I'd get him a Tshirt with 89% printed on the front...if that was a GCSE grade he'd be getting A + distinction !!!!  

I've not had a good month regards staying off the vino...I've had a few "white wine spritzers" & although I'm in the 2ww now, I'm currently drinking a glass of rose...I try to be good but sometimes I just think I have to live my life as well & not obsess about everything....actually, if I have to admit it, I've just had a ciggie as well so even naughtier (not proud of it cos I know it's bad...but it's not easy sometimes)

I would give anything to be able to say "no thanks" to a drink at christmas/new year...basically not a case of "temptation" getting better of me but because actually I can't drink for a good reason !!!...do you know what I mean  (or am I being stupid  )

Anyway, thinking of you sweet.... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

i know exactly what you mean sweetie!
Im just gonna carry on haveing the occasional vino until i get a positive so that i can at least have a bit of normality in my life.
And babe, one ciggie once in a while cant hurt, i probably smoke more than that passively and im a non smoker!
Is your name Estrella? thats spanish for star?

Debs, your hair sounds really lovely!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nats 

Hope you're having a good weekend & enjoyed yourself last night....

My middle name is actually Vashti which is Persian for star...

Good luck...
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Minx,
Are you Persian? how exotic,
Theres a girl that walks round in Brent cross that has "persian princess" tatoo on the bottom of her back, shes gorgous but i cant help think how sad thats gonna look when shes 50! 

Im not having a very good day, got all the symptoms , Tired, aching, feel sick, crying,aggresive and to top it all off DH has booked us in to visit his best mates new 5 day old baby this evening.
Ive got to go, i have already isolated us from all our friends with babys.
But i hate his wife and she is not keen on me either she is very competitive with me and i dont know why so im sure she will gloat when she sees me.

I really hope they dont make me hold it im likely to burst out crying!

Hope your weekend is better than mine. xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Natalie,

I know just how you feel, lots of my friends have babies or are pregnant. It's so hard to be happy for them sometimes, and they are the ones I get on with!!!!    

Keep your chin up, it will happen for you,  seding a big  to you.

(am testing Nov 13th, got a +opk today after cd 21 on clomid....about time!)

Lots of love

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Sorry you're feeling down but I can totally empathise with you...it seems everyone around me is pregnant too...some already pg with their 2nd & it's been a bad month for me...to be honest I'm not feeling very positive...I've not been good on the drinking/smoking front...I think finding out the other weekend that 2 close friends were pg with their 2nd & me coming on all at same time set the precident for the rest of the month...but hey, who knows, miracles happen....I also know what you mean about isolating yourself from your friends...I'd not seen my friend who's pg since she told me...but I went round to see her this morning  (her daughters my god-daughter)...I wasn't sure how I was gonna feel but I was so pleased to see her & when she showed me her scan photo I again wasn't sure how I'd react but I was so happy...she is really sensitive to me & just kept saying its so unfair that I'm not pg & she is again & wishes she could do something for me (she cried when she first told me as didn't want to hurt me)...I love her to bits !!
Don't let this other women get to you, I know it's easier said than done but my tactic would be to be sooo nice & sooo sweet that she it throws her & she can't be cruel back...if that makes sense....  

And no, I'm not Persian, actually I'm part Italian (have a very Italian surname !!)...my mum & dad (real one - his dad was Italian from Milan) were a bit 60's hippies & wanted to call me "star" but decided it might not be so good when I was older so instead gave me a middle name that meant it...I hated it when I was at school as my whole name is so "different" but now I love it for that very reason...funny huh ??!  ...although strangely enough when parents divorced my mum went out with a Persian (Iranian) guy & so she can speak it...  ...she's now married to an Aussie (don't think my mum was keen on English guys !!   ) Gareth's half Polish (his mum) & Welsh (his dad) so our kids are gonna be real hybrids !! 

Anyway, hope this evening goes ok...
(((hugs))) to you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Hi Natalie,
PLEASE PLEASE keep your chin up tonight. Remember you're worth 10 of her because you would never ever make a woman who's going through what you are feel uncomfortable. The world has much nicer people in it than that, you're only there because of your DH (we all have these duty evenings), you can spend your free time with nicer people.  
Doodle


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry girls i wimped out i coulnt face it, im too sore and too emotional.
DH has gone on his own and i feel really bad about it but he said it doesnt matter.
Sorry i know im c**p but i just cant do it today.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't be sorry...you're not a wimp & you're not [email protected] think we can all understand what you're feeling & have probably been in same situation at some point...

Pamper yourself, chill out with a glass of wine & enjoy some "me" time 

N x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natalie,

Please don't be so hard on yourself   We are all going through so much, both physically and mentally and sometimes we have to be selfish to protect ourselves.  I have often cancelled seeing friends if I don't think I can handle it and if they are good friends they will understand, if not then they are not good friends anyway!!

I hope you feel better soon, I want to feel your positive thoughts again   

Take care

Love Tracy
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks girls,
have done just that poured myself half a glass of red and am making Dave a sausage casserole.
I just wish i was positive a bit more of the time its either or with me which gets on my nerves so god only knows what Dave thinks.
I had my sister stay last night as she is having a bad time with my 3 year old nephew and she ended up drunk and crying and telling me how jelous of me she was for being childless, i could have swung for her 
I just want to tell her that ,"Nathan is a naughty boy because you let him be a naughty boy" but what do i know!

Anyway, ill be fine only 15 days till test day 
Thanks again girls , whats on tv tonight? anything worth watching?
Im suposed to be BMS so maybe a couple of glasses of the red!


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Natalie,
Good for you. Enjoy a night off, have a glass or two of red and watch some c**p telly - sounds like just what the doctor ordered. 
I think I'm just about to start on the 2ww myself, so perhaps we can keep each other sane until then. 
Enjoy your night - paint your nails!
Doodle x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Natalie

If you want we can gang up on the insensitive [email protected] and give them a taste of their own medicine (perhaps a shotgun would be useful?)    

Hope you are doing ok hun. Enjoy the wine and have a relaxing night 

I went shopping today and everyother person was either pregnant or pushing a pram/pushchair. I swear to god these people must have radar that attracts them to me. Where do they all come from?   Do I have "lost a baby - can't get pregnant" tattooed on my forehead?  I just ran in the end and had a little cry in my car before coming home. So I guess I know how you feel hun.

Dh has (in his wisdom  ) invited my SIL and baby niece ( will  be 6 months old then) to stay at ours for christmas. God knows how I'm going to get through that. Babies first christmas - I really can't wait (not). 

Sorry just feeling sh!t this evening and want it to be january so all this festive stuff is out the way.

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Debs....sorry you're not having it so good at the moment...just sending you some hugs


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
          can i join in here, have come across lots of you ladies on other posts. I think i should be testing about 16th/17th November as have long cycles. I had pain on my side on friday so could have been ov although didnt have any +opk this month but temp has increased over the last couple of days. Had a scan lasrt tuesday and had 3 large follies and 1 med. Hospital told us not to try this month as increased risk of multiple birth!! was devestated, had chat with dh and decided to give it a go anyway as is more chance none will fertilise and attach than all 3/4, i know is bad   but am running out of time on clomid as only have 1 go left after this as has been over a year. I am praying that it works this month and that 1 (or 2) embies attach. 

hi debs hope you are feeling better today, we are surrounded by preg people. My best friend had a baby last weekend and is a woman at work jsut told us is preg with 5th child and brought in scan pics on friday , is also lots of others at work preg and cant get away from that. Hope it happens for you soon, good luck honey , hope you are preg before christmas and will be able to enjoy your husbands niece as practice!


doodle, tracey b, minxy, mintball, vb, b3endy, kerrayb  good luck with 2ww 

natilie good for you  staying at home, its better that than going  and feeling uncomfortable and sad, i am sure dave understands. Are you ok today hon? your sister also sounds a bit unthoughtful (sorry) she should think about how you feel before saying something like that without thinking, i am sure she would be devestated if anything happened to her son. Anyway good luck with 2ww 



flowerpot, sorry witch got you , good luck for next cycle 

   and  to all sorry if i have missed anyone. 
                       twigs xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Minxy and Twiggy 

Feeling a little better after a good nights sleep. Just hate this time of year as all the feelings seem intensified in the run up to the anniversary of Charlies death. Just wish I had a remote control for life so I could hit the fast forward button.

Hope everyone enjoyed their extra hour in bed!

Debs


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning, Debs, Twigs, Doodle, Tracy., Mintball, and last and of course not least Minx,
Debs you sound exactly how i feel lets stick together sweetie. 

Twiggy, i would go for it too! hope you get twins 

Doodle, you take care of me and ill take care of you and then we pretty much have it covered  My sister is Queen Selfish, of the Selfish people, from Selfish land!
But what can i do?  

Tracy, thanks for your kind words feel abit better today, just got back from church, got there an hour early (clocks went back ) and met a really nice lady and had coffee with her, its nice to talk to strangers isnt it?

Minx, i could only drink half a glass of red last night, it made me feel sick so ill try and make up for it today, whilst making Sunday dinner(my fave time to drink Red wine!)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to wish you all  &  


xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there,

AF arrived so can you please take me off of the list.

Thank you

Tweets xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

AHHHH Tweets you ok


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Anyone heard anything from Casper or Flower?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nats casper hasnt been online for a couple of days hope things are ok for her

not sure about flower either??

sorry not much help
suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelies,

Sorry to read some of your are feeling down. I know how your feeling. I'm having a bad day too...still got this dreadful cold (11 days now), no AF yet, feel very fat and generally [email protected] Lets start a " We feel horrid" thread!

Anyway, just wanted to say I'm with you all, keeps your chins up, good things will happen for us one day. 
Love you all
xxxx


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Evening all - it's two hours ahead in Cairo!
Tweets, really sorry mate, I'm sending you all the most positive vibes I can think of for your next cycle. Here's hoping...
Twigs, all my signs (pains in side, fertile mucus, large follie) tell me I'm ovulating, but all the (many) OPKs I've done are negative. Having listened to the good advice from others on this board I've decided to stop using them, think positive and bonk for Britain.  I would definately give it a go this month - I think twins/triplets would be ace!
Deb, Natalie, Natasha, just sending you all some   and a large group  
Doodle x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Natalie, I am glad that you are feeling better today   Enjoy the wine this afternoon, you deserve it  

Tweetiepie, I am so sorry that the   caught up with you    I just wanted to wish you loads of luck with the IUI   

KerryB, I hope the cold gets better soon, the   pills make you feel bad enough, with out a cold too.

Debby, I know what you mean about pg ladies and babies, there always seems to be so many around whenever I go shopping.  In Tesco's yesterday, I was muttering b*t*h under my breath everytime I saw a pg lady, which I know is totally unreasonable, I am sure they were all lovely people and may even have had fertilty problems, but somedays I can't help myself 

I am on cd12, I normally have around a 30 day cycle, so I may not O until cd16, but we have started   anyway just in case I do O earlier and just have a longer luteal phase.  

Sending lots of    to everyone and hoping we can all stay positive most of the time   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok - big hug to the Clomid Chicks who have had bad news this 2 WW.

Please can you move my test date to the 5 November as I've ov'd later than expected this month?

baby dust to everyone

Alison


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

this is not my month iam not due to test untill 3rd nov,but i am getting really bad af pains,so shes on her way,am not really surprised as i had no ov pains this month?feeling really bad i no its not over till af shows her ugly face but in my heart i no it is!at the mo iam just dying my hair dark from blonde ive heard this can happen on clomid(blame the clomid when hubby see"s it)good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi all, 

Not been around for a while, but just wanted to say don't give up!  its the hardest journey in the world but you never know, a BFP could be just around the corner.  The reason we're all on clomid because it does work!  Hoping to read some BFP's soon!

love
alicatty


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks girls - Im ok.  YOu know how it is, you get a bit upset and depressed but at the end of the day you have to get more positive and move on.

Tweets xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

good morning,
                  thanks for the thoughts, was feeling guilty about trying when hospital told me not to, i hope i get twins too  this is me and dh day off but cant sleep my ribs and back been really sore when lie down and have been choaked wityh the cold this last few days.  

tweetiepie sorry witch got you  i know what you mean you kind of get numb and are upset then have to try and forget it and concentrate on next cycle, i hope you get a bfp next time, keep your chin up honey 

hi to alicatty, sweetpeapodder, tracey b (ggod luck with o, have fun ), suzie, 

lucye2712 sorry hon, you never know af may not arrive, dont give up yet, i am sure your hair will look lovely. 

doodle thanks for advise, i know prob shouldnt do opks, i hope i get 1 or 2, hospital will go mental if triplets! am not feeling positive about getting preg at all this month anyway never mind with more than one, but how good would that be 

kerrayb i will def join you on the i feel crap thread!, am choaked with this cold aswell but only had it for 5 days, please dont say it lasts much longer!

natalie thanks for the advise i dont feel so bad about ignoring hospital now! its too late now anyway just got to keep the fingers crossed that it works  did you enjoy your red wine last night. 

Debs glad you are feeling a bit better, cant imagine how hard it must be to loose a child  hope you are ok.

hi to anyone i have missed,    to everyone,
                        twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Twiggy,
No my half glass of red wine made me feel sick(think my body is telling me to slow down).
Really praying for you this month hun, if you do get twins or triplets who cares what the hospital say! 

Welcome back Alicat, as you can see im still here 
How are you feeling hun?

Morning all you other lovely ladies,
Im in a better mood today,(although still really sore after IUI on Friday)
MY MUM AND DAD ARE HOME   
They were stuck in the Mexican Hurricane for 2 weeks, they are ok although very emotional and have lost a lot of weight, they were locked in their hotel rooms in the dark with no food water just pitch black for 3 days!
and then they waded through the water and devestation and were picked up by the British consulate and slept on the floor of there office till they finally flew them home yesterday(they live in spain so i havent seen them yet, have spoken on the phone and they are coming to see me for a week on my birthday, cant wait!)


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Nat, thats terrible about your mum and dad glad you are ok, you do miss them when they are away, my mum and dad have a villa in france and go across for 2-3 months at a time. It will be nice for you to have them here for your birthday. Maybe its a good thing wine made you feel sick puts you off drinking it  I am praying for you aswell really hope the iui works for you   i really hope both get bfps this month, if twins would be over the moon or triplets but know that has more risks, i dont care what hosi says either would just be so happy if got a bfp.  
                              twigs xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi lovelis,

Ali...Nice to see you hon. Hope your doing ok?

Well, CD 28 today. Had a few twinges on right side but nothing else. (.)(.) a bit sore so she could be on her way. Fingers crossed though.

Hope your all ok.

Natalie..My BF just got back from Mexico, it was their honeymoon and they had to spend 5 days in a shelter. Very traumatised but they're ok. Glad your folks are ok too.

xxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Just to say its a BFN for me this month-boo hoo  
Take care and Good Luck to everyone 
Vickilouxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Vikilou am so sorry hon, are you ok? we are all here if you need support. Try to keep your chin up and concentrate on the next cycle thats all that helps me. Hope you are ok  
            twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

I know I am not yet a clomid girl BUT tested +OPK today and on witchie's advice I have booked a progesterone blood test for next Wednesday  ( i had not expected to o last month and this month) and will test around the 16th /17th ?  Does that sound about right girls (am new to this ov stuff!  )

Can you add me?

Ta

 to those who tested   this month.

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Big      to Vickilou & Tweets
....that evil b!tch needs a good  

Sorry not been around much...been bit busy...but will try to catch up soon...

Good luck to everyone else who's still hanging in there  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
              sorry for anyone who witch has got , hope you are all ok. Hi to everyone else hanging on  

sarahstewart, you will be testing around same time as me, they say 14 days afetr ovulation but i usually ovulate around day 17 and have a 35 day cycle so is longer. Although think i may have ovulated a wee bit earlier this month?? i will wait until 16/17th to make sure. 
            twiggy xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Big   to all of you that got a BFN, it's horrible isn't it. Got a +OPK Sat so testing 12th Nov, but almost dreading it already. Have terrible ov cramping and v sore boobs, keep bursting into tears too.  

Please add me to the dreaded 2WW

Emma xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
        Mintball (emma) I think i ov fri/sat 2 but think my cycles are longer so wasnt going to test until 16th/17th to make sure? i have sore boobs 2! hope the 2ww isnt to long for you, take care and good luck    
            twiggy xxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy,

Are you on clomid, how many cycles??
I'm testing on 12th as ov always occurs with me 14 days before af. 

Nerveracking isn't it?! I think DH is thinking "here we go again......"

Emma xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Had a busy couple of days but just clocking in to let you all know im still here 
Im fine emotionally but i am still really bloated and sore, 4 days after IUI?
Good luck to BENDY testing tomorrow
And really sorry fou all you girls with AF


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
        Mintball, yeh i have been on clomid a year now, only have 1 go left after this. I had my scan and had 3 large follies and 1 medium one this month (have only ovulated 3 times even on clomid) and hosi told us not to try this month as risk of multiple preg too high!!!! Me and dh discussed and decided to go for it anyway, bad i know  but we reakon what are the chances of 1, never mind 3 or 4 fertilising and attaching. Will prob be in big trouble from hosi if do get bfp but dont care couldnt stand wasting what i think are my best chances yet. So yes this month is particularly nerve racking, am pinning all my hopes on this month. After next month who knows what will happen ivf waiting list? but is very long up here in edinburgh. What about you? been on the loopy  pills long? I hope you get a bfp this month  

Hi Natalie how are you feeling now? must be getting excited only 10 days until testing? good luck honey, really hope this is your month aswell, would be such a lovely christmas for us all if get bfps!  


Has anyone heard from bendy today? good luck honey 

hi to all you other ladies, hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much. 

                                                twiggy xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Sending lots of    to all those still on the 2ww and   to those who sadly got a  .

I am on cd15 and I got a +opk today, the first one ever!!  I haven't used opk since last Dec as I was getting so stressed when I never got a +.  I normally have a 30 day cycle so it makes sense that I O on cd16.  I will be having a blood test next week but I feel really confident that I will O this month as I have also had plenty of EWCM.  The cough mixture, water and primrose oil all seems to be doing the trick.

I plan to test on cd29, my cycles are normally from 28-31 days but as cd29, 16th November is my birthday (please add me to the list), I plan to test then and I am hoping for a wonderful birthday pressie  

Take care and I hope to see some more   very soon.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          Tracey you test around the same time as me, good luck honey hope you get a bfp . I usually get a +ve opk around day 17 and have a 35 day cycle (when i ov). Dont know what is going on this month as had 3 large follies, hosi told us not to try but we went for it anyway  so will need to wait and see, goina wait until 17th to test 1 think as that will be cd 36 (just to make sure. Lets hope you have a nice surprise on your birthday and we all  have a very sober and happy christmas 

hi to everyone else not got long, hope you are well today 
                            twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck girls 
...I'm still here and trying not to think too much about it all....
We need some more BFP's though....they've been way too thin of the ground in recent months      

Take care
N x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

to those who got their  

Good luck everyone still on the


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Well CD31 for me! Longest cycle since June! Meant to test yesterday, forgot, meant to test this morning, forgot! I'm hopeless, will do one later I think if I don't drink anything from now till half five!.

Sorry to all those who have had  ,   thoughts to those left to test.

Love you all
xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi everyone,
              just wanted to say good luck to kerray for testing, will keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you get a bfp,

hi to everyone else,
                                  twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Kerry!!!! everything crossed for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls.

I'm not holding out much hope, no Clomid for 3 months, keep forgetting to take Metformin and not had BT's or done OPK's for ages!

But..never say never. Be a ncie surprise for DH coming back tonight! He he he!!

xxx


----------



## KAT G (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi 
Could u add me to the list due to test on the 16/11/05

Thanks Kat G


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Kerry 

....keeping fingers, toes & eyes crossed (sorry, not legs as I want some fun tonight    ) 

 

Take care
  
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck Kerry!

got everything crossed for you (including legs - dh has been digging down in the drains at the front of our house all day - he can steer well clear of me tonight!!)

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

good evening girls,
                      kerry hope you got your bfp.  

minxy have fun tonight 

hi to kat g, we test around the same time, good luck honey 

hi to everyone else,
                            twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK KERRY< THINKING OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hee hee Twiggy...I'm already in 2ww so not "prime time"...just Gareth is out drinking with a mate so I'm planning on taking advantage...it's the viagra in this clomid...knowing my luck he'll come in, talk some incoherent [email protected] & pass out !!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

girls. Not devastated like normal, we haven't really beent rying for a while, as GP said to ahve a break. Might test again next wekk if she hasn't shown, think its just a PCOS cycle this time thats all.

Thanks for all your good wishes, looks like I'll be here for a bit longer.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear about your bfn Kerry.....but as everyone else says " it aint over til the old witch sings!"

fingers crossed

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning girls,
                  Minxy hope dh wasnt too drunk when he got in 

Kerry really sorry honey, hope you are ok. You never know for sure until witch shows though. I have thought i have been preg so many times before when cycles have lingered on and on. Your time will com sweety  

hi b3endy how are you?

Hi to everyone else,
                      twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry hun...I'm so sorry  but as the other girls have said, it ain't over till the evil b!tch puts in an appearance.


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your BFN. 
Take care
Vickilouxx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

BFN this month    Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

BFN for me too  

But blood test results today said I did ovulate - close, but no cigar....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Sweetpea & Happy...


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

All my lovely ladies  so many BFN this month, so far we only have one BFP this month, whats that all about?     
To everyone yet to test.xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Can I be added please?  

Due to test - 16 Nov

DRE
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
          so sorry sweetpeapodder and happyface, I dont think it is my month either as temperatures have dropped the last couple of days , although witch isnt due for a week or 2? we will just have to concentrate on the next cycle now, although it is my last one on the happy pills  and dont know what is after that, will find out at my next appointment on the 30th. Good luck for next time. Come on girls we need some bfps this month  lets hope we get some soon  good luck to all testing soon 
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

COME ON GIRLS   PLEASE GOD , WE RALLY NEED SOME MORE THIS MONTH!!!!
i HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL AND FEELING POSITIVE.
I AM GETTING REASY FOR MY MUMS ARRIVAL ON THURSDAY AND MY BIG 30 ALSO THURSDAY SO TRYING NOT TO THINK ABOUT TESTING, ALSO THURSDAY 
WILL TRY AND POST A BIT MORE, BUT NOT ENOUGH HOURS IN THE DAY!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE STILL TO TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie!! happy birthday for yesterday sorry i missed it


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

SUZE, THATS REALLY SWEET BUT ITS NOT MY BIRTHDAY TILL THURSDAY


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to send all those due to test this week lots of   

We really need some good news 

Please add me for testing on 16th November (which is also my birthday!!)

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry nats    what am i like i blame it on pcos brain  

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

COME ON YOU SCORPIOS!!!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
      Hope you are all well and had a good weekend, we do need more bfps, not enough!  . Happy birthday to everyone whose birthdays on thursday.

I am not sure what is going on with me, temp had dropped for 2 days then was up again this morning , think i ov a week around ago. 

googd luck ladies 
                                twiggy xxx


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

We definately need more good news so I'm going to concentrate really hard and send all the      I can manage and a load of   to you all.
Add me to the list - testing on 12th, but get my progesterone tests back on tuesday (please God, let them be OK)
Good luck ladies
Doodle x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

BLANCHE 27TH OCTOBER  

VIKSTER 28TH OCTOBER  

HUMPH 29TH OCTOBER  

BENDYBIRD 2ND NOVEMBER  

WITCHIE POO CAT 2ND NOVEMBER  

LUCYE2712 3RD NOVEMBER  

MIZZLNIK 7TH NOVEMBER  

ELLIE RYAN 7TH NOVEMBER  

SUEPOO 8TH NOVEMBER   

NATALIEB 11TH NOVEMBER  

DEBBYCUK 12TH NOVEMBER  


DOODLE 12TH NOVEMBER   

MINTBALL 13TH NOVEMBER  

B3NDY 14TH NOVEMBER  

TWIGGY3 16TH NOVEMBER  

DRE 16TH NOVEMBER  

TRACEYB 16TH NOVEMBER  

FLOWERPOT 28TH NOVEMBER  ^fingercrossed^

   ​


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi again,
          doodle good luck for prog results, and for testing  


      to all you other ladies

      twiggy xxx


----------



## suepoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say good luck to MINXY, MIZZLNIK & ELLIE RYAN for today.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!

love Sue


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ME TOO, JUST DROPPED IN TO SEND SOME    
TO ALL THE TESTERS TODAY


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck Minxy, Mizzlnik and Ellie, am thinking of you all today.
Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just adding my   vibes....we so need a BFP this month.  Come on girls!!

Good luck           

Suzie, please add me for 28th November, although I don't know I'm bothering!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Minxy   for today, keeping everything crossed for you.

 and   to everyine testing this week.

N.x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't believe all the Scorpio's on here! Our poor DH's, Scorpians and Clomid girls!! He he he  

CD35, still no AF but sore (.)(.)!!! Might test again on Wednesday, if she hasn't shown up.

Good luck   to all testers this week, we really need something inspirational to happen.

LoL
xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Thanks for all the good luck wishes...I wasn't going to test this month as been so sure it wasn't gonna happen...but I had one spare from last month (don't usually keep them in the house !!) & temptation got the better of me...and surprise surprise, it was   ...feeling bit fed up but not totally as I just knew it wasn't my month...still no AF though but have been getting a few twinges (difficult to always tell as I had a LUNA 18mths ago which means I dont feel so much pain)...
I've made an appt with our fertility consultant for this Wed (9 Nov) to discuss starting IVF in January as only one more month on the clomid...a colleague/friend at work who had IVF told me she reckons I'll respond well to IVF as I ovulate naturally & as it seems to be implantation problems I have that they'll be able to put beans back in a good place....
...Gareth doesn't know I've made the appt for Wed evening yet as I couldn't get hold of him so I may have to reschedule it if he's made other plans but hopefully we can get the process moving before Xmas...

Anyway, wishing everyone else waiting loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

minxy, sorry about you BFN  , good luck  for Wednesday evening, let us know how it goes.

N.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

NEW HOME THIS WAY LADIES

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41388.new.html#new


----------

